# Modern and Old Hebrew: In Yahweh, I shall be joyous



## Happy in God

Hi everyone, would like to engage your help if anyone could advise and provide me with the translation of the phrase "In Yahweh, I shall be joyous" into both Modern and Old Hebrew?

Also, if you could teach me how that can be pronounced in the English  language that would be very useful. 

Really appreciate this and thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## origumi

As in Psalm 104:34 ?


----------



## Happy in God

Hi Origumi, in the context of Habakkuk 3:18.


----------



## origumi

Yet I will rejoice in the LORD = וַאֲנִי בַּיהוָה אֶעְלוֹזָה = vaani ba-Adonai e`eloza.

Modern Hebrew and Biblical Hebrew are the same language so we never "translate" the Bible to Modern Hebrew.


The similar words I referred to in Psalms:

As for me, I will rejoice in the LORD = אָנֹכִי אֶשְׂמַח בַּיהוָה = anokhi esmakh ba-Adonai.

---

BTW, the Lord's name is spelled as you wrote but in Hebrew we avoid as possible writing or pronouncing it and instead use Adonai = my Lord.

Also, the Bible is originally Hebrew, so there's no need to translate from English, just to bring the text.


----------



## Happy in God

Thanks for explanation. From my research, I gather that Hebrew is read right to left? 

I asked for the translation into Modern and Old Hebrew because i would like to see the visual difference in the alphabet design. 

This is a project in the pipeline. My team and I are using the phrase in Hebrew to put on a banner, just deciding between the old and modern alphabet to see which would be better aesthetically, in terms of visuals.  

any suggestions/advice is more than welcome. cheers.


----------



## mediterraneo24

If you mean the alphabate used in the anciemt times, we do not use it and don't know how to read it.


----------



## origumi

As m24 hinted, nobody uses the old script for about 2400 years. You can see it here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrew_alphabet#Orthographic_variants under Paleo-Hebrew. It's the same 22 letters, only the appearance is different.


----------



## Happy in God

Thanks for the explanation guys. Really appreciate that. Are you both in seminary studying Hebrew and Greek?


----------



## origumi

Sorry, it's less than 2400 years.

You can see that both of us are Hebrew natives.


----------

